# Bobcat Pictures



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Just bought a new trail camera a few weeks ago. Set it up on a log that I've seen tracks of Bobcats and Lions crossing. Hopefully more pictures to come.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice , I seen one once early in the morning but my camera was in the back of my truck with my ice fishing gear  I have found tracks myself but on private property I can't have a camera on


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Good looking animal. How big was he (She)?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, those are neat pics! I love cats, they are so majestic!


----------

